# Crete in winter, accommodation etc



## aix123 (Jun 14, 2009)

Just wondered if anyone has experience of staying in Crete over the winter. I'm interested in going there (never been before) to do some writing for five or six months. Does anyone know what sort of prices I'd be looking at for an average or low standard hotel, guest house etc, and what sort of options I'd have - is there the possibility of staying with a family, or in longer-term accomodation to help bring down the cost?

It seems to be quite hard to find this out on the internet.

Also, do restaurants stay open in winter and are prices low, and what is life like there over winter. I'd also be interested to know of any English-speaking people heading out there, or if you know of the best town to go to to increase my chances of having English speakers around. Not that I won't try to know Greeks of course...

I'm not bothered about what the weather is like!

Any help or websites would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------

